# ATTN - N00bs and Idiots



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

If you make a crap post on this website, I am banning you. 
No questions, no 2nd chances - nothing.

Moderators are getting sick of dumbar5e posts by Fast n Furious wannabies who seem to think they have Vin Diesel inside them.

I want:


A good level of English - none of this pathetic 'txt 5p33k' and no 'wide boy' stuff where your entire sentence is based on abbreviations, innit?

I now have ZERO tolerance on abuse by new users. If you swear or bully another user, you're out.

If you have nothing decent to post - DONT POST IT. Think about it, you're spending time writing a witty reply or a new thread. Does anyone care? Will they care? If not, don't bother.

Use the search facility before you post. Incredibly, it's free for you school kids to use. So when asking about the top speed of a potential 1000bhp GTR your mate down the road is thinking of buying, chances are another school kid from your class has already asked this before.

Post in the right forum. Don't go posting a technical engine query in General.

Finally, don't be an a55hole.

I'm happy to discuss these points with anyone, right before the bit where I ban you.

Cem


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Huzzah!

Also, check your PMs please Cem


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

THANK YOU Cem


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

lol, somebody got out the wrong side of the bed 

joking aside, n1 ... I mean nice one.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> I'm happy to discuss these points with anyone, right before the bit where I ban you.


quality!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> I'm happy to discuss these points with anyone, right before the bit where I ban you.


LOL - now thats rather amusing


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

At last, Text Speak, and Chav Talk realy anoys me.
Well done Cem


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll get my coat then


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well said that man! Why is it we have an influx of these 'types' at the moment I wonder - school holidays perhaps?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

about time  cheers Cem


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Good Call Cem  

Best regards Alan


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hurrah. Lets have all the oldies back again chatting like old times  
People like Alan, Peter, Glen, Jon, Gary, Henry, Guy. 
What has everyone been up to? I am sure we are more interested to hear Gary's account of Brighton Speed trial rather than which cars we have been racing (that were not racing at all and let you by  )
More stories like Guy's car being fixed as well. Excellent read!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*to moderator*

i hope my english is good enough to stay ?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Nicely said Cem*

Now maybe the forum will be free of the... 'fast-n-furious-illegal-street-racing-maxpower-muppet-vin-diesel-bum-boys!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

greek r34 said:


> i hope my english is good enough to stay ?


I think that your english is better than a lot of english peoples!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Thanks Cem*



skymania said:


> Now maybe the forum will be free of the... 'fast-n-furious-illegal-street-racing-maxpower-muppet-vin-diesel-bum-boys!!!


I'm sure it will - and not before time too.

Vin Diesel? I don't drink wine anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

greek r34 said:


> i hope my english is good enough to stay ?


Hi mate, 

You read it too literally, we have problems with foolish people saying foolish things. Nobody here will ever judge you on your English language skills


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Wot is wong wiv ijiuts postin stuff?

I has got lots of mates wiv 1000bhp Skywines and I used to own lots of Sywimes witch had lots of breakarsepower, won had a fousand arsepower and was cawalled Projek X - that was weally fast innit.......

Now eye just dwive my beetle fast, it has been chipped and everythin'

Guy


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Ooooh Guy,
That post could render you toast


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

lol @ Guy


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*fooking*

Hell ill tell thee..Proper old boo    

To fast for yall     

Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, why do i have that "last one in a crowded elevator " feeling 

well said though, even as a newbie myself (i bought an R33 GTR so don't delete me  ) its frustrating when i've used the search function to find answers, only to see someone posting asking the same questions over.

only down side of the search function is its a bit "stupid" sometimes.

keep up the good work peeps

mook


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Don't worry Mookistar you're one of the boys


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Don't worry Mookistar you're one of the boys


*cough*what about us girls?*cough*
T
R33GTR so there


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

.......This forum has resembled Florida over the last year or so...........one storm cloud after another, with alsorts being thrown about.............Now a ray of light has descended from all this turbulance.........Well done Cem.......I might start coming here again more often !
Big smile  
wroestar


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Durzel said:


> Don't worry Mookistar you're one of the boys


I want to be one of the boys.

I probably fall into the category of asking stupid questions


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

This is the most awesome thread ever


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

simonas said:


> I want to be one of the boys.


What on earth for?  



simonas said:


> I probably fall into the category of asking stupid questions


To aid in the reduction of stupid questions, like my GT-R wheels offset post earlier, why not make some dedicated stickies that contain a summarisation of the technical information most often seeked on here, within the first post?

It would make it more obvious to new users who look on the technical section as to where they will get the information they need.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ghostdog said:


> This is the most awesome thread ever


You must of missed the one linermadgirl started. I'll give you a jist of it, girl asks about skylines, post pictures, everyone get excited


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Alexb said:


> What on earth for?
> 
> _cos I'm still a newbie_
> 
> ...


on the sxoc site there is a section with comonly asked questions which is very useful


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Yeah, we've got the 'sections' for it, just need the info rich stickies at the top of each of them


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

fantastic. Nothing other than what this place has wanted in years.

I say Cem you got out the right side of bed, good on you.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> I'm happy to discuss these points with anyone, right before the bit where I ban you.


Choice      

I take it grumpy old gits can stay then   (I meant Glenda, not my good - young - self of course!!)

J.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, I thought I was the only person who thought text speak was murder of our mother tongue


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

> I take it grumpy old gits can stay then


James, at least you're grumpy in a grammatically correct sort of way  



Jon, haven't seen you since I joined this outfit, what's happening?


Ken.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

DCD - Surly you should have moved this post to the Announcments section 

Cem, can we have a hit list of the people you ban please? Sort of like a forum scarecrow


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

KrazY_IvaN said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only person who thought text speak was murder of our mother tongue


Last year when Ryan was 9 the school asked all of his class to write a short story, but using "Txt speak". The teacher's excuse was that it was a reflection of modern day society and was teaching them how to communicate in the modern world. What a [email protected]!

I then punched him straight on the nose and said "that's just a reflection of modern day society" _(okay so that last bit is a lie) - but the first bit is absolutely true!_


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

John that was funny. Not bad for you.
Sean, I like that idea a lot! I shall integrate it.

Cem


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Excellent ruleset mate. 

I never did understand when certain people use PCs a lot for their work and other recreational purposes which require 100% accurate typing but on here their typing is poor! It's a transferable skill from one PC use to another! No names mentioned of some members.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

bad english is a absolute aborhation, right up their with bad gramer. I really cant stand it when people write lengthey post's full of grammatical errors, or not use simple, things like punctuation or just correct spelling FFS! I blame the skoolz, cuz when I woz a kid, we lernd to write proper so we kud xprs hourselves how we wants.

But now I ave to sit and read all sort's of badly writed posts full of txt speak and crap. I mean, if moses can stand to use the 'entre' key, then there is hope for us all. Does it really hurt so much to yews the English language in the correct manner? I' still in my 20's but when you have to work with some of the so called graduates from our esteemed higher education facilities, you have to ask yourself how these guys got through school at all.

I am also sick of every young dude speaking to me like everything they say is a question, with that raising of the voice as you inflex everything they say. And what is "y'know" and "yeah" doing as every other word they say.

If my children's teacher gave them an assignment to write in 'txt speak' I would punch him, short before showing him how the predictive text works on modern phones, meaning that almost any halfwit with a braincell can send a comprehendable text message.

AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!

Vote Maggie Thatcher!

Paul


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

pmsl

Still trying to decide if Pauls "gramer" is a wind up or not !!

Nice one anyways !!!!

    

Vote *Cem Kocu* !!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Pavlo said:


> I mean, if moses can stand to use the 'entre' key then there is hope for us all


You mean can't not can but PMSL anyway.  

I hate the hacker-type speak as well like "JDM mad t1te y0" and "butsecks" that is so prevalent on other forums. Glad it isn't just me who hates it.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

their are nothing wrong with my grammer punctuation or tense's at all, What are you saying?



Paul


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

LSR said:


> You mean can't not can but PMSL anyway.
> 
> I hate the hacker-type speak as well like "JDM mad t1te y0" and "butsecks" that is so prevalent on other forums. Glad it isn't just me who hates it.


You're just not l337 enough to understand it


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Last year when Ryan was 9 the school asked all of his class to write a short story, but using "Txt speak". The teacher's excuse was that it was a reflection of modern day society and was teaching them how to communicate in the modern world. What a [email protected]!



 

No way, that is truly shocking.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*ditto*

what the hell was the teacher thinking?  One the advantages of teaching English in Japan - very few of my students seem to understand, or are even aware of, txt speak


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> ATTN - NOObs and Idiots


Ummm how would one know which category one falls into ...is it possible to be both simultaneously?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Last year when Ryan was 9 the school asked all of his class to write a short story, but using "Txt speak". The teacher's excuse was that it was a reflection of modern day society and was teaching them how to communicate in the modern world. What a [email protected]!
> 
> I then punched him straight on the nose and said "that's just a reflection of modern day society" _(okay so that last bit is a lie) - but the first bit is absolutely true!_


WTF!!  x 10!! 

Thats just as stupid as putting a steering wheel on a train or telling a vegetarian to go on an Atkins diet!!  

Truly shocking though


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

isn't 'wtf x 10' text speak for:

What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!
What the [email protected]#k!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL!  Whoops!  

I'll get me coat...


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ummm how would one know which category one falls into ...is it possible to be both simultaneously?


Glenn - If your from Waiuku NZ - your probably both Anyway! hehe!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> John that was funny. Not bad for you.
> Sean, I like that idea a lot! I shall integrate it.
> 
> Cem



John has been very funny recently!

Good thread - I hate TXT speak, it really should be banned.

Ant.


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Pavlo said:


> I am also sick of every young dude speaking to me like everything they say is a question, with that raising of the voice as you inflex everything they say. And what is "y'know" and "yeah" doing as every other word they say.
> 
> Paul


its supposed to be a low confidence quirk that. I don't like it myself


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Having given this new approach some serious thought, there are 2 misconceptions:

1) What's with the attack on kids? I've seen posts of people claiming to race Ferraris in their 680hp Skylines and with no pics, but also no mention of age. We all assume it's a schoolkid and that assumption sticks but based on what evidence? Yes a Skyline is in a kid's dreams but it's in older people's dreams as well and older people do troll around on forums. You would be surprised. Not all schoolkids are bad. I've even seen Lamborghini owners troll about on forums and that is proven. It isn't school kids who post in the wrong section or don't search, adults don't too.

2) It isn't just n00bs or idiots with poor spelling, either. GTR-Nutter and SteveN use "txt" abbreviations but they are established members. I know I said I wasn't going to mention names but oh well...


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

There appears to be no such word as "*noobiot*" but the word nearest to that in the dictionary has the description: "Strip of dough made of flour and eggs, dried and used in soups".  

Other interesting words found include:

*Textualist* - one who adheres strictly to the letter of the text

*Texture * - arrangement of threads  

 

Ken.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

LSR, shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Howsie said:


> LSR, shouldn't you be in bed?


10.48AM and I had to go to university at 1PM so nope, I should not be in bed.  If it was a few weeks earlier than yes I should have been in bed.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

IM AN ADMIN WITH AN ITCHY FINGER DON'T ARGUE!

Nice Ken


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL @ that Cem!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> IM AN ADMIN WITH AN ITCHY FINGER DON'T ARGUE!
> 
> Nice Ken


Surely you can start banning those members who have no activity on this site or have publicly stated that they don't or won't post on this site anymore? I can think of a few members.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I thought it was common practice for the admins to regularly go through the members list and deleted all the inactive accounts...?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> I thought it was common practice for the admins to regularly go through the members list and deleted all the inactive accounts...?


Why, what would that achieve, in relation to this thread anyway?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Peter,

I was just replying to a remark by LSR:



> Surely you can start banning those members who have no activity on this site or have publicly stated that they don't or won't post on this site anymore? I can think of a few members.


as for what it would achieve - you're right, nothing directly related to this thread...more I thought it was just a good form of housekeeping. Why have hundreds of people listed as members who have never posted for months, maybe even years and in many cases not at all! 

True, they may well be silent observers, who prefer to read and not post, but I don't see the point of keeping loads of unused accounts active....

especially if they're hogging all the good user names


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Dave,

Yes, I guess you're right. I'll have words with Cem in the morning as I'm sure that was one of his jobs....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Would you delete the name of an author from a book just because you didn't read it?
This forum is made up from the contributions of 1000's of people. Would be cheap of me to remove the account of someone just because they hadn't used it in a while.

Cem


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Cem,

when you put it that way I can understand why you don't want to go around erasing people simply because they haven't been active for a while. 

But, your analogy supposes that the members have contributed to the forum in some way. I had a quick look at the members list. Sorted in order of number of posts (with Dino ranked No. 1 ) I got 145 pages of users. Pages 112 to 145 were all members who had joined, but never, ever, posted. Many of these zero post count members have been around for quite some time, so with zero posts, how can they be considered "authors" of this forum?  

I'm not nit picking or anything, just thought it was worth a mention  And this really doesn't have much to do with the thread at hand, so I'll shut up


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I know lots of people who lurk about on forums but never post for what its worth. I guess you could probably look at last activity or log on though from an admin point of view.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

I am personally pleased that "Old-users" aren't removed from the site. A couple of years ago, I left the world of Skyline ownership, but now I'm back, and because of my username and Avatar, some other members remembered me.....which was very nice indeed


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

And for all the n00bs who can't read real english...

Here's someone TELLING you how to post...

Click here, turn sound ON -- Yo put tha mouse 'ere 'n pump tha BASSS dude

Cem, you might want to put that one in your first post :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I can think of one very highly regarded owner who has only ever made one post yet looks in from time to time.

Frankly its only really Cems money thats being used if he decides to keep inactive accounts alive..................and as he's got so much of it I personally wont lose any sleep worrying about him !!    

lol

J.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

bladerider said:


> I can think of one very highly regarded owner who has only ever made one post yet looks in from time to time.
> 
> Frankly its only really Cems money thats being used if he decides to keep inactive accounts alive..................and as he's got so much of it I personally wont lose any sleep worrying about him !!
> 
> ...


Oh now you're a funny one!

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol! Banned!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I kid because I care Mr Kocu    

J.

PS I thought I better try a post to make sure I still could !!


----------



## Buster (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh dear, best post something here, it says nowt and contributes even less, but I would hate to be deleted.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

bladerider said:


> I kid because I care Mr Kocu
> 
> J.
> 
> PS I thought I better try a post to make sure I still could !!


Therefore you are!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*oddglup - Banned*

Sorry about the roll back guys, but I am sure you agree that nothing of import has been lost in the removing of the trash posted by oddglup.

I know that several of you had fun jousting with him, but it would be more beneficial if in future you would raise this sort of offensive posting to the moderators attention, as we know how to deal with murers.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Feels like Dallas, was the a murer last night or was I dreaming


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Sorry about the roll back guys, but I am sure you agree that nothing of import has been lost in the removing of the trash posted by oddglup.



Fair enough !!!




JasonO said:


> I know that several of you had fun jousting with him, but it would be more beneficial if in future you would raise this sort of offensive posting to the moderators attention, as we know how to deal with murers.


But its much more fun when youre being naughty !!!

   

Of course, I totally agree (looks over shoulder to see if Cem is there with a big stick !!)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> with a big stick !!


Nope, but he drives a Porsche to compensate


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

JasonO said:


> Nope, but he drives a Porsche to compensate


Not anymore I don't!

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Not anymore I don't!
> 
> Cem


HUH! What!?! 

Enlighten us Cem!


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

ferrari.....


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

For real!


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

OOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yummie!!!!
A 575 ????? lordyyy


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

550M by any chance?


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

CS, no offers  
....just a guess

Ken.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

He has gone back to a Skyline.  

Just guessing.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Blowdog.com*



> So long, and thanks for all the fish
> Well, that's what my Porsche GT3RS said as I left it in the hands of a Porsche Centre - it's been sold. Question is, what's next? Who knows!?


Ferrari then?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Aye,

Cems a poseur boy at heart, so he'll be getting a 'rari next !!

       

J.

How do you get these dynamic IP's btw ??


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Aye,
> 
> Cems a poseur boy at heart, so he'll be getting a 'rari next !!
> 
> ...


Are you on dialup? If you have ADSL you get dynamic IPs which constantly change or rotate.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Oooooooooo

I have rotating IP's....

I just guessed it was gas like normal !!

     

J.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

www.blowdog.com said:


> So long, and thanks for all the fish


Ah Douglas Adams' H2G2 

Now it just happens one of the characters in those books happens to be called "Ford"... What is the world coming to...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> What is the world coming to...


As a sidenote, the world actually gets destroyed in the first chapter of the first book


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

> Now it just happens one of the characters in those books happens to be called "Ford"... What is the world coming to...


No, I think this man knows where his towel is  

Anyway, if he doesn't tell us soon I'll start posting up really awful poetry.........


Ken


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Look guys, just DON'T PANIC, ok?



Cem


----------



## Baby Nissan (Sep 25, 2004)

**remains calm**


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Cem, how many days until the new car arrives - 42?

Alright, alright, I've had enough too.........  


Ken.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*42*

That's the answer to the wrong question 

c'mon Cem... Can we at least have a continent of origin for your new car?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Do you have 7.5 million years?
Totally improbable.

Cem


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

didnt you only get the RS like a couple of months ago Cem? that bad is it?
im guessing you're getting a nice new honda..... sorry,ferrari


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Do you have 7.5 million years?
> Totally improbable.
> 
> Cem


No, almost a thousand though, probably  :smokin: 


Ken.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

There goes the neighbourhood! 

My days are numbered here now... where can a vile, nasty creature post nowadays?

All joking aside, what has brought this about? Have you been troubled recently by the 'Ex-lax-power' boys?


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Mycroft said:


> There goes the neighbourhood!
> 
> My days are numbered here now... where can a vile, nasty creature post nowadays?
> 
> All joking aside, what has brought this about? Have you been troubled recently by the 'Ex-lax-power' boys?



LEGEND


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

> You must of missed the one linermadgirl started. I'll give you a jist of it, girl asks about skylines, post pictures, everyone get excited


Now they were some photos 

( DAM ... should have realised there were more pages before I posted this reply ... nuts  )


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Any chance of making this a Sticky please (preferably in Bold, Underlined and with Flashing Signs around it!)


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

and shouting awooggaaa would also be nice too


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Never noticed this before,good idea though,get rid of those idiots that ruin forums posting rubbish stuff and re-posting other poo.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nismo kid 2005 (Mar 26, 2005)

But wouldnt that be quite stupid because of more senior members would see the same posts over again?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Alex,
I'm kind of thinking, you need to explain your post......


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing. Also, has this topic not been discussed to death now? Some Loackage is in order, surely?


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

ouch


----------



## gttmania (Oct 13, 2005)

Simonh said:


> quality!


NICE PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

gttmania said:


> NICE PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH


Gttmania,
Do you have a point to make, if so, speak plainly and tell me what it is.


----------



## C# Geek (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, is this what the forum is all about?

I think you guys (and gals) will find that most forums will have the problem with school kids and chavs (haven't they made themselves proud, the word is in the dictionary now!) and the like.

I don't own a skyline (which would help I think) or any car, for that matter. But will start saving up once I start my job next year mid-july, as an IT geek.


----------



## Prospect Buyer (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello, as i am a new member to this forum the last thing i want to do is get on your nerves, and most of all get banned, i am sure i am probably posting in the wrong section, but i thought my point relevant as my english is quite bad, i am a prospective buyer of three nissans, and i have been told you are the right people to talk to, as you know your stuff. Again i am sorry for being an inconvenience an apologise for my ignorance, but answers to my forthcoming questions about building a dream garage would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou for your time, and please tell me if i am doing anything wrong.
M. Lovaque


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank Goodness for that, I have been on other forums and I can't understand 1/2 of what it says as it is all in TEXT language, It spoils
it for those of us who are genuinely wanting to talk to others about our Skyline and get help and advice. WELL DONE CEM someone who speaks my language !


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

Prospect Buyer said:


> i am a prospective buyer of three nissans


Hi Goodness me, Are you after the Full Set then ? The R32, R33 and R34

Serioulsy I wish you every success in your search for the right car for you.


----------



## sexybabe (Mar 15, 2006)

hi this is betty how are you? i got gtr 33


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm a NOOb (quote) - and you've got my attention - I hope I don't come across as an idiot, now or in the future (if I'm allowed to stay that is!) but I would like to _learn_ quite a lot from people with way more experience and knowledge of the technical and general aspects of these vehicles. _I_ won't use text-speak as I am a school teacher and spend too much of my own time trying to obliterate that particular disease already. So I'll repeat my original request for useful info to aid me in my quest for driving nirvana, oh and hello to the other two Stagea owners.


----------



## reckless-k (Apr 3, 2006)

hello can you help me i have just bought my first r32 gts i had a accident i was fish tailling and hit the kirb and i need some parts now a rear wishbone and stearing arm any advice i have put a annoucment out for the parts but had no contact.thx.it seems hard as i have no exsperiance on computors.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

reckless-k said:


> hello can you help me i have just bought my first r32 gts i had a accident i was fish tailling and hit the kirb and i need some parts now a rear wishbone and stearing arm any advice i have put a annoucment out for the parts but had no contact.thx.it seems hard as i have no exsperiance on computors.



THIS IS A WINDUP.

Please tell me it's a windup. Please?


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

pmsl am loving thu username lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaahha.
heheheheheheheh:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Now thats a good one.


Mick


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Its a windup,

He probably had a Porsche before the Skyline and wasnt used to all that power !!!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

well i shall tell you know i cant spell for s**t 

and i dont have lexues lights or a wish list on my car 

not got a skyline at the minute but know i am 21 i can start looking for one that i like and that is a well looked after one as i am after a 500-600bhp r32 have around 15k to spend and my insurance is £1800

and know i want right it off in th first week because i am a young driver i have had high perfomance cars before

thanks

( yes i am for real )


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Just makes me realise that we do indeed need to tighten immigrations laws ... & education ...


----------



## fazedesign (Feb 11, 2006)

NoBloodyFear said:


> Just makes me realise that we do indeed need to tighten immigrations laws ... & education ...


----------



## patpending (Dec 4, 2005)

can you believe I just read through the whole thread as I like to think of myself fondly as both a n00b AND an idiot!

I had been going to ask if T-reg Skylines existed, as I was sure I saw a very nice one on the M26 recently. Then I acted "clever" and by googling established that the answer is "yes". A bit like using just one lifeline on "Millionaire" instead of two when you know what the answer is anyway...

This issue of expressing yourself on the internet so others can understand you is an important one. If you ever want anyone to help you, they have to understand your question! I just read in Saturday's Daily Telegraph that one of "Earth, Wind and Fire" comes from Colorado and says he had so little culture, he had never even heard the word "afrocentric"!

Well, that makes two of us, then...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

drifter-boy said:


> well i shall tell you know i cant spell for s**t
> 
> and i dont have lexues lights or a wish list on my car
> 
> ...


Use a spell checker then.


----------



## Budzey (Apr 6, 2006)

*Cem*



Blow Dog said:


> If you make a crap post on this website, I am banning you.
> No questions, no 2nd chances - nothing.
> 
> Moderators are getting sick of dumbar5e posts by Fast n Furious wannabies who seem to think they have Vin Diesel inside them.
> ...


This needed to be said I was beginning to loose interest, too much boy racer stuff. Well done lets keep it interesting and informative.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

First post links to external sites now constitute a bannable offence

you have been warned

Mook


----------



## skinny (Oct 3, 2004)

My wife has asked how you go about getting Vin Diesel inside you???


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

skinny said:


> My wife has asked how you go about getting Vin Diesel inside you???


Being fit would help


----------



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

Doesn't "lol" come under text speak?


----------

